# Replacing T500 plastic tap with SS Ball valve tap



## PhilipB (10/1/17)

Has any one done this? 

I am looking to make my T500 my wort boiler. 

I am wanting to get a handle on what size fittings I should be using.


----------



## PhilipB (23/1/17)

Ok 10mm stainless steel fittings.


----------



## clickeral (23/1/17)

I drilled out my hole and put a 1/2" ballvalve with a short manufold onto mine


----------

